# Gil Family Estates



## newtonbach (Apr 2, 2016)

This looks like a pretty awesome opportunity for younger composers, I'm personally beyond the age limit, but the short film to score is well done.

http://gilfamily.es/en/concurso-banda-sonora/


----------

